# Reactivate Quick Heal without phone or internet



## abhijangda (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello friends this tutorial is for Quick Heal Anti-Virus Users which is the worlds best anit-virus(as far as i think). If u are not using it then to do not read this thread it will be a waste of time. One day on 6th Feb 07 my windows went Kaput. Then i reinstall it. After reinstalling and then installing Quick Heal when I tried to reactivate Quick Heal then activation wizard says Activation denied by WBA server. I contacted Quick Heal support center but no use. So I decided to take off a file which activates Quick Heal.  I used my backup of previous windows and after 4 days I found that file is Regact.dll and QH32.inf in Windows folder. Copy it to any safe location so if you cannot activate via phone or by internet copy this regact.dll and qh32.inf file to windows folder. Your Quick Heal copy will be reactivated.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 15, 2007)

> Quick Heal Anti-Virus Users which is the worlds best anit-virus



U sure?


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 15, 2007)

God save the ones who use Quick Heal.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37120


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes kumarmohit I am sure I have tested it on my computer.And blackpearl you are mad I haven't saw a worse boy like you who without reason say bad words to anyone. For this reason go to the thread which you have started and find my post.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 16, 2007)

What bad words did I say??


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 19, 2007)

You haven't said any bad words blackpearl my friend but was very angry at that time. So that's why I posted some bad words sorry for that. But the second line I posted is right i.e."who without reason say bad words to anyone". To find why go to the thread and find my first post in that thread once again.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 19, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Even GOD cant save them. God helps those who help themselves.



well said my friend*smiles2k.net/smiles/big_smiles/super_smilies007.gif


----------



## smritimoy (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Abhijan Da,
I had tried to your process but I can't do that. I can't get any folder with the name of cat. I am also a registered user of quick heal.
So, please give me in the details if you have any soulition.
with regards,
Smritimoy Ghosh


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 31, 2007)

I think smritimoy you don't have understand my post. All you have to do is to go to windows folder or in the folder you have install Windows find files QH32.ini and Regact.dll. Copy it to a safe place. Now when you reinstall windows then copy this file to windows folder. Note: You can only copy this file if you have qh installed and activated otherwise you will not find file.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 1, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Even GOD cant save them. God helps those who help themselves.



Well no. It is the opposite.


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 2, 2007)

abhijangda said:
			
		

> Hello friends this tutorial is for Quick Heal Anti-Virus Users which is the worlds best anit-virus(as far as i think).



Hehe.... I'm Upgrading from McAfee 2007 Complete Protection to QuickHeal then (I was bitten by a mad dog today).....


----------



## anandk (Apr 2, 2007)

...whatever...its a nice useful tip for quickheal users...


----------

